# Welcher CPU-Kühler für hohe Ram Heatspreader?



## schneemaennle (24. Juli 2011)

*Welcher CPU-Kühler für hohe Ram Heatspreader?*

Morgen Zusammen!

Ich bin dabei mir eine neue CPU + Mainboard zusammen zu stellen und hänge gerade an der Kühler frage fest.
Da ich meinen jetzigen Arbeitsspeicher behalten will bräuchte ich einen CPU-Kühler der nicht mit den nervigen Heatspreadern des RAMs kolidiert.
Hab 2mal Corsair Vengeance und 2mal Kingston HyperX verbaut und mit meinem Mugen2 hab ich schon Probleme weil ich den Lüfter auf die andere Seite setzen musste und er somit nicht richtig kühlt wie er soll.

geplantes system:

intel core i2600k 
ASRock Z68 Extreme4 oder ASRock Z68 Pro3 (je nachdem was der Kühler kostet)

vom alten Rechner kommen dann noch dazu:
zotac gtx480 AMP
2x 4gb Corsair Vengeance 
2x 4gb Kingston HyperX (die ich eventuell rausschmeisse weil die noch höher als die Corsair sind)
LanCool K62 Gehäuse

Die CPU sollte später wenn ich die Leistung brauch schon übertaktet werden, also bräucht ich schon nen Kühler mit ordentlich Leistung.
Also mit Silver Arrow und NH-D14 brauch ich gar nicht erst ankommen oder? 
Was ist mit dem Prolimach Genesis? Oversize?

Taugt der Deep Cool Ice Matrix für OC? 

Hat jemand nen Vorschlag?

http://www.schottenland.de/preisvergleich/preise/proid_20673704/ASUS-P8P67-REV-3-0


----------



## Furion (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für hohe Ram Heatspreader?*

blöde frage: hast du denn überhaupt ein 64bit betriebssystem?

wenn nicht: 2 riegel raus und den rest so weit rechts verbauen wie möglich, dann sollte jeder kühler passen
wenn doch: *duck* und *wegrenn*


----------



## Dosenkind (24. Juli 2011)

Vlt alpenföhn nordwand oder brocken? Kann imo nicht wirklich nachschauen. Rühr mich dann später wieder.


----------



## Micha77 (24. Juli 2011)

Corsair H50/60/70


----------



## meratheus (24. Juli 2011)

Oder den H80 von corsair.


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für hohe Ram Heatspreader?*

Also ich hab den Genesis drin und ungefähr noch 5 cm Platz für alle Bänke. Obwohl der Kühler recht groß ist gibt es aufgrund der intelligenten Bauart weniger Kompatibilitätsprobleme als mit anderen. Wie hoch ist denn dein RAM?


----------



## schneemaennle (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für hohe Ram Heatspreader?*

also die corsair riegel sind 52mm hoch

brocken ist zu groß nordwand könnte extrem knapp werden, glaube aber auch nicht dass er passt.
corsair h60 wäre ne idee aber bisher hab ich noch zu durchwachsene erfahrungsberichte gelesen


----------



## Jackey555 (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für hohe Ram Heatspreader?*

Deine RAM-riegel müssten passen. Guck dir mal dazu in diesem Thread post 63 an (KLICK). Ich selbst bin vom Genesis begeistert. Kann ihn von der Leistung be geringer Lautstärke empfehlen. Ist halt leider etwas teuer.

Aufgrund des kleinen Lamellenabstandes sind diese Kompaktwasserkühlungen leider nicht für den Silentbetrieb prädistiniert. Leistung müsste bei schlechter Lautstärke aber gut sein. Die Lüfter bei den Antec sind wohl "out-of-the-box" brauchbar. Würde dann am ehesten noch dazu greifen.


----------



## PCGHGS (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für hohe Ram Heatspreader?*

*Thermalright Archon ?
*


----------



## tsuschiya (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für hohe Ram Heatspreader?*

also bei mir passt der Genesis nicht rein wegen den RAMs (Corsair XMS2) muss bis zum neuem MoBo und RAM warten.


----------



## UnnerveD (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Welcher CPU-Kühler für hohe Ram Heatspreader?*

Selfbuild Wasserkühlung und alle Probleme sind verschwunden ^^ -> Alternativ könntest du die Heatspreader auch abmontieren und durch andere RAM-Kühler ersetzen.


----------

